# genkernel error

## boerns

Hi,

I did not update the kernel for a long time. I used my old configs and settings and want to switch from 3.18 -> 4.14

When I let genkernel run linke this:

MDADM="yes"

MDADM_CONFIG="/etc/mdadm.conf"

E2FSPROGS="yes"

DISKLABEL="yes"

OLDCONFIG="yes"

MENUCONFIG="no"

GCONFIG="no"

NCONFIG="no"

XCONFIG="no"

CLEAN="yes"

MRPROPER="yes"

MOUNTBOOT="yes"

SAVE_CONFIG="yes"

USECOLOR="yes"

MICROCODE="yes"

DMRAID="yes"

SSH="yes"

BUSYBOX="yes"

BOOTDIR="/boot"

GK_SHARE="${GK_SHARE:-/usr/share/genkernel}"

CACHE_DIR="/var/cache/genkernel"

DISTDIR="${GK_SHARE}/distfiles"

LOGFILE="/var/log/genkernel.log"

LOGLEVEL=1

DEFAULT_KERNEL_SOURCE="/usr/src/linux"

KNAME="genkernel"

RAMDISKMODULES="0"

 I see finally these errors:

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.5.3.3

* Running with options: all --lvm --mdadm --dmraid --kernel-config=/boot/config-4.14.91

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.14.91-gentoo for x86_64...

* .. with config file /boot/config-4.14.91

* kernel: Using config from /boot/config-4.14.91

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 4.14.91-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as requested by configuration FIRMWARE_INSTALL=no...

*         >> Compiling 4.14.91-gentoo modules...

*         >> Installing 4.14.91-gentoo modules (and stripping)

*         >> Generating module dependency data...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.14.91-gentoo

* busybox: >> Applying patches...

patching file console-tools/openvt.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 147 (offset 23 lines).

*           - 1.18.1-openvt.diff

patching file modutils/modprobe.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 444 (offset 31 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 492 (offset 32 lines).

*           - busybox-1.20.2-modprobe.patch

patching file util-linux/mdStart.c

*           - busybox-1.26.0-mdstart.patch

patching file libbb/u_signal_names.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 76 (offset 10 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 100 (offset 10 lines).

*           - busybox-1.7.4-signal-hack.patch

* busybox: >> Configuring...

* busybox: >> Compiling...

* busybox: >> Copying to cache...

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending devices cpio data...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Copying keymaps

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending e2fsprogs cpio data...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/lddtree", line 53, in <module>

    from elftools.elf.elffile import ELFFile

ImportError: No module named 'elftools'

*         >> Appending lvm cpio data...

*           LVM: Adding support (compiling binaries)...

* lvm: >> Patching ...

* lvm: >> Applying patches...

patching file configure.in

Hunk #1 succeeded at 32 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2129 (offset 119 lines).

patching file daemons/dmeventd/Makefile.in

Hunk #1 succeeded at 66 (offset -1 lines).

patching file make.tmpl.in

Hunk #1 succeeded at 58 (offset 9 lines).

patching file tools/Makefile.in

Hunk #1 succeeded at 133 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 160 (offset 14 lines).

*           - lvm2-2.02.139-dynamic-static-ldflags.patch

* lvm: >> Autoconf ...

* lvm: >> Configuring...

* lvm: >> Compiling...

* lvm: >> Installing to DESTDIR...

*       >> Copying to bincache...

*         >> Appending dmraid cpio data...

* DMRAID: Adding support (compiling binaries)...

* lvm: >> Using cache

* dmraid: >> No patches found in /usr/share/genkernel/patches/dmraid/1.0.0.rc16-3 ...

* dmraid: >> Configuring...

* dmraid: >> Compiling...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

*  CPUSTR  arch/x86/boot/cpustr.h

*  CC      arch/x86/boot/cpu.o

*  MKPIGGY arch/x86/boot/compressed/piggy.S

*  AS      arch/x86/boot/compressed/piggy.o

*  LD      arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux

*ld: arch/x86/boot/compressed/head_64.o: warning: relocation in read-only section `.head.text'

*ld: warning: creating a DT_TEXTREL in object.

*--

*  pipe(pipefd);

*  ^~~~~~~~~~~~

*  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

*  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

*scripts/kconfig/conf -o Config.in

*.config:4:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ASH_BUILTIN_ECHO

*.config:5:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ASH_BUILTIN_PRINTF

*.config:6:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ASH_BUILTIN_TEST

*.config:7:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_AUTOWIDTH

*.config:8:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_BASH_IS_NONE

*.config:9:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_EXTRA_QUIET

*.config:10:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_FTP_WRITE

*.config:11:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_GREP_EGREP_ALIAS

*.config:12:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_GREP_FGREP_ALIAS

*.config:13:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_INITRD

*.config:14:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_IP_SHORT_FORMS

*.config:15:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_SH_IS_ASH

*.config:16:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_SYSTEMD

*.config:17:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_TRACEROUTE_SOURCE_ROUTE

*.config:18:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_USE_TERMIOS

*.config:19:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_VI_OPTIMIZE_CURSOR

*.config:20:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SH_MATH_SUPPORT_64

*.config:21:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SH_MATH_SUPPORT

*.config:22:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SWAPONOFF

*--

* Debugging Options

*

*Build BusyBox with extra Debugging symbols (DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*Enable runtime sanitizers (ASAN/LSAN/USAN/etc...) (DEBUG_SANITIZE) [N/y/?] n

*Build unit tests (UNIT_TEST) [N/y/?] n

*Abort compilation on any warning (WERROR) [N/y/?] n

*--

*  Allow zero-width Unicode characters on output (UNICODE_COMBINING_WCHARS) [N/y/?] n

*  Allow wide Unicode characters on output (UNICODE_WIDE_WCHARS) [N/y/?] n

*  Bidirectional character-aware line input (UNICODE_BIDI_SUPPORT) [N/y/?] n

*  Make it possible to enter sequences of chars which are not Unicode (UNICODE_PRESERVE_BROKEN) [N/y/?] n

*Non-POSIX, but safer, copying to special nodes (FEATURE_NON_POSIX_CP) [Y/n/?] y

*Give more precise messages when copy fails (cp, mv etc) (FEATURE_VERBOSE_CP_MESSAGE) [N/y/?] n

*Use sendfile system call (FEATURE_USE_SENDFILE) [Y/n/?] y

*Copy buffer size, in kilobytes (FEATURE_COPYBUF_KB) [4] 4

*Skip rootfs in mount table (FEATURE_SKIP_ROOTFS) [Y/n/?] y

*Use clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC) syscall (MONOTONIC_SYSCALL) [Y/n/?] y

*Use ioctl names rather than hex values in error messages (IOCTL_HEX2STR_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*  gcc -Wp,-MD,util-linux/.mdev.o.d   -std=gnu99 -Iinclude -Ilibbb  -include include/autoconf.h -D_GNU_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D"BB_VER=KBUILD_STR(1.27.2)" -DBB_BT=AUTOCONF_TIMESTAMP  -Wall -Wshadow -Wwrite-strings -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wunused -Wunused-parameter -Wunused-function -Wunused-value -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wno-format-security -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wold-style-definition -fno-builtin-strlen -finline-limit=0 -fomit-frame-pointer -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fno-guess-branch-probability -funsigned-char -static-libgcc -falign-functions=1 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-labels=1 -falign-loops=1 -fno-unwind-tables -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fno-builtin-printf -Os     -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(mdev)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(mdev)" -c -o util-linux/mdev.o util-linux/mdev.c

*util-linux/mdStart.c:65:4: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »close« [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]

*    close(fd);

*    ^~~~~

*util-linux/mdStart.c:68:4: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »printf« [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]

*    printf("Error: Failed to open %s!\n", argv[i]);

*--

*echo $DEPLIST | fmt -1 | sed 's/ //g;s/\(.*\)/\1:/' >> device/dev-cache.d; \

*[ -s device/dev-cache.d ] || rm -f device/dev-cache.d

*make -C tools device-mapper

*make[1]: Verzeichnis „/var/tmp/genkernel/18315.5873.19400.30904/LVM2.2.02.173/tools“ wird betreten

*ln -s -f command.c man-generator.c

*set -o pipefail && \

*--

*  echo "/* Do not edit. This file is generated by the Makefile. */" && \

*  echo -en "const char _command_input[] =\n\n\"" && \

*  /bin/grep -E -v '^#|\-\-\-|^$' ./command-lines.in | gawk 'BEGIN {ORS = "\\n\"\n\""} //' && \

*  echo "\\n\";" \

*) > command-lines-input.h

*set -o pipefail && \

*( cat ../tools/license.inc && \

*  echo "/* Do not edit. This file is generated by the Makefile. */" && \

*  echo -n "#define COMMAND_COUNT " && \

*  /bin/grep '^ID:' ./command-lines.in | /usr/bin/wc -l \

*) > command-count.h

*set -o pipefail && \

*--

* Running with options: all --lvm --mdadm --dmraid --kernel-config=/boot/config-4.14.91

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "" target...

* 

* -- End log... --

* 

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* 

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

update grub.conf

Because it is really long time ago when I last did this I do not know what is the root cause for this failure.

Would be glad for any hint.

Alex

----------

## fedeliallalinea

The error seems

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

File "/usr/bin/lddtree", line 53, in <module>

from elftools.elf.elffile import ELFFile

ImportError: No module named 'elftools' 
```

You can post output of

```
# emerge -pvq app-misc/pax-utils
```

and

```
$ python --version
```

----------

## boerns

holodeck ~/bin # emerge -pvq app-misc/pax-utils

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/pax-utils-1.2.3  USE="python seccomp -caps -debug" 

 * IMPORTANT: 46 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

holodeck ~/bin # python --version

Python 3.4.8

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You can also post

```
# emerge -pvq dev-python/pyelftools
```

----------

## boerns

holodeck /etc/portage # emerge -pvq dev-python/pyelftools

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pyelftools-0.24  USE="-examples" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 python3_6 -python3_4"

----------

## boerns

I switched to python 3.5 and were not aware that 3.4 is still active. thanks for debugging this.

----------

## boerns

still same error 

gere the end of genkernel.log:

FILE=`echo dmraid.d | /bin/sed 's/\\//\\\\\\//g;s/\\.d//g'`; \

DEPS=`echo Makefile ../make.tmpl ../tools/VERSION ../include/config.h | /bin/sed -e 's/\\//\\\\\\//g'`; \

gcc -MM -I -I. -I../include -I../lib -include ../include/config.h -I/var/tmp/genkernel/16023.19493.16055.22946/lvm/include  -O2 -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Winline -O2 -o dmraid.d dmraid.c; \

/bin/sed -i "s/\(.*\)\.o[ :]*/$FILE.o $FILE.d $FILE.pot: $DEPS /g" dmraid.d; \

[ -s dmraid.d ] || rm -f dmraid.d

gcc -o dmraid.o -c -I -I. -I../include -I../lib -include ../include/config.h -I/var/tmp/genkernel/16023.19493.16055.22946/lvm/include -O2 -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Winline -O2 dmraid.c

gcc -o commands.o -c -I -I. -I../include -I../lib -include ../include/config.h -I/var/tmp/genkernel/16023.19493.16055.22946/lvm/include -O2 -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Winline -O2 commands.c

gcc -o toollib.o -c -I -I. -I../include -I../lib -include ../include/config.h -I/var/tmp/genkernel/16023.19493.16055.22946/lvm/include -O2 -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Winline -O2 toollib.c

gcc -o dmraid dmraid.o commands.o toollib.o -Wl,--no-as-needed -static -L../lib -ldmraid -ldevmapper -lm -lrt -lpthread

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/7.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: -ldevmapper kann nicht gefunden werden

collect2: Fehler: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make[1]: *** [Makefile:71: dmraid] Fehler 1

make[1]: Verzeichnis „/var/tmp/genkernel/16023.19493.16055.22946/dmraid/1.0.0.rc16-3/dmraid/tools“ wird verlassen

make: *** [make.tmpl:120: tools] Fehler 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.5.3.3^[[0m

* Running with options: all --lvm --mdadm --dmraid --kernel-config=/boot/config-4.14.91

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "" target...

*

* -- Grepping log... --

*

*

* -- End log... --

*

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

*

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

what is this devmapper?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1083698-start-0.html

----------

## boerns

Hi,

I set static-libs for these packages and reemerged them:

I did reemerge eudev, dmraid, pax-utils, gcc, lvm2, 

but it does not help.

I have in genkernel log these errors and do not know how to fix that

FILE=`echo toollib.d | /bin/sed 's/\\//\\\\\\//g;s/\\.d//g'`; \

DEPS=`echo Makefile ../make.tmpl ../tools/VERSION ../include/config.h | /bin/sed -e 's/\\//\\\\\\//g'`; \

gcc -MM -I -I. -I../include -I../lib -include ../include/config.h -I/var/tmp/genkernel/12806.26436.32260.6961/lvm/include  -O2 -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Winline -O2 -o toollib.d toollib.c; \

/bin/sed -i "s/\(.*\)\.o[ :]*/$FILE.o $FILE.d $FILE.pot: $DEPS /g" toollib.d; \

[ -s toollib.d ] || rm -f toollib.d

/bin/mkdir -p ./; \

set -e; \

FILE=`echo commands.d | /bin/sed 's/\\//\\\\\\//g;s/\\.d//g'`; \

DEPS=`echo Makefile ../make.tmpl ../tools/VERSION ../include/config.h | /bin/sed -e 's/\\//\\\\\\//g'`; \

gcc -MM -I -I. -I../include -I../lib -include ../include/config.h -I/var/tmp/genkernel/12806.26436.32260.6961/lvm/include  -O2 -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Winline -O2 -o commands.d commands.c; \

/bin/sed -i "s/\(.*\)\.o[ :]*/$FILE.o $FILE.d $FILE.pot: $DEPS /g" commands.d; \

[ -s commands.d ] || rm -f commands.d

/bin/mkdir -p ./; \

set -e; \

FILE=`echo dmraid.d | /bin/sed 's/\\//\\\\\\//g;s/\\.d//g'`; \

DEPS=`echo Makefile ../make.tmpl ../tools/VERSION ../include/config.h | /bin/sed -e 's/\\//\\\\\\//g'`; \

gcc -MM -I -I. -I../include -I../lib -include ../include/config.h -I/var/tmp/genkernel/12806.26436.32260.6961/lvm/include  -O2 -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Winline -O2 -o dmraid.d dmraid.c; \

/bin/sed -i "s/\(.*\)\.o[ :]*/$FILE.o $FILE.d $FILE.pot: $DEPS /g" dmraid.d; \

[ -s dmraid.d ] || rm -f dmraid.d

gcc -o dmraid.o -c -I -I. -I../include -I../lib -include ../include/config.h -I/var/tmp/genkernel/12806.26436.32260.6961/lvm/include -O2 -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Winline -O2 dmraid.c

gcc -o commands.o -c -I -I. -I../include -I../lib -include ../include/config.h -I/var/tmp/genkernel/12806.26436.32260.6961/lvm/include -O2 -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Winline -O2 commands.c

gcc -o toollib.o -c -I -I. -I../include -I../lib -include ../include/config.h -I/var/tmp/genkernel/12806.26436.32260.6961/lvm/include -O2 -fPIC -Wall -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Winline -O2 toollib.c

gcc -o dmraid dmraid.o commands.o toollib.o -Wl,--no-as-needed -static -L../lib -ldmraid -ldevmapper -lm -lrt -lpthread

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/7.3.0/../../../../lib64/libdevmapper.a(libdm-common.o): In Funktion »_check_udev_sync_requirements_once«:

(.text+0xb21): Warnung: undefinierter Verweis auf »udev_new«

(.text+0xb35): Warnung: undefinierter Verweis auf »udev_queue_new«

(.text+0xb49): Warnung: undefinierter Verweis auf »udev_queue_get_udev_is_active«

(.text+0xb5c): Warnung: undefinierter Verweis auf »udev_queue_unref«

(.text+0xb64): Warnung: undefinierter Verweis auf »udev_unref«

(.text+0xcdc): Warnung: undefinierter Verweis auf »udev_unref«

(.text+0xdd1): Warnung: undefinierter Verweis auf »udev_queue_unref«

(.text+0xdd9): Warnung: undefinierter Verweis auf »udev_unref«

collect2: Fehler: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make[1]: *** [Makefile:71: dmraid] Fehler 1

make[1]: Verzeichnis „/var/tmp/genkernel/12806.26436.32260.6961/dmraid/1.0.0.rc16-3/dmraid/tools“ wird verlassen

make: *** [make.tmpl:120: tools] Fehler 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.5.3.3^[[0m

* Running with options: all --lvm --mdadm --dmraid --kernel-config=/boot/config-4.14.91

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "" target...

*

* -- Grepping log... --

*

*

* -- End log... --

*

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

*

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

Anybody an Ideo how to solve that?

----------

## boerns

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1083698-start-0.html

 

This does not halp, setting static libs to the packages does not solve my problem, sorry.

----------

## boerns

Ok,

I seem to find a bug. I had to copy the patches for dmraid to help genkernel to find them.

Before I saw this:

holodeck ~/bin # sh do_kernel_4.14.91

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.5.3.3

* Running with options: all --lvm --mdadm --dmraid --kernel-config=/boot/config-4.14.91

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.14.91-gentoo for x86_64...

* .. with config file /boot/config-4.14.91

Dateien /usr/src/linux/.config und /boot/config-4.14.91 sind verschieden.

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2019-01-02--05-46-13.bak

* kernel: Using config from /boot/config-4.14.91

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 4.14.91-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as requested by configuration FIRMWARE_INSTALL=no...

*         >> Compiling 4.14.91-gentoo modules...

*         >> Installing 4.14.91-gentoo modules (and stripping)

*         >> Generating module dependency data...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.14.91-gentoo

* busybox: >> Using cache

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending devices cpio data...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Copying keymaps

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending e2fsprogs cpio data...

*         >> Appending lvm cpio data...

*           LVM: Adding support (compiling binaries)...

* lvm: >> Using cache

*         >> Appending dmraid cpio data...

* DMRAID: Adding support (compiling binaries)...

* lvm: >> Using cache

* dmraid: >> No patches found in /usr/share/genkernel/patches/dmraid/1.0.0.rc16-3 ...

* dmraid: >> Configuring...

* dmraid: >> Compiling...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

Now I see this:

holodeck ~/bin # sh do_kernel_4.14.91

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.5.3.3

* Running with options: all --lvm --mdadm --dmraid --kernel-config=/boot/config-4.14.91

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.14.91-gentoo for x86_64...

* .. with config file /boot/config-4.14.91

Dateien /usr/src/linux/.config und /boot/config-4.14.91 sind verschieden.

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2019-01-02--08-41-08.bak

* kernel: Using config from /boot/config-4.14.91

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 4.14.91-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as requested by configuration FIRMWARE_INSTALL=no...

*         >> Compiling 4.14.91-gentoo modules...

*         >> Installing 4.14.91-gentoo modules (and stripping)

*         >> Generating module dependency data...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.14.91-gentoo

* busybox: >> Using cache

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending devices cpio data...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Copying keymaps

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending e2fsprogs cpio data...

*         >> Appending lvm cpio data...

*           LVM: Adding support (compiling binaries)...

* lvm: >> Using cache

*         >> Appending dmraid cpio data...

* DMRAID: Adding support (compiling binaries)...

* lvm: >> Using cache

*         >> Appending mdadm cpio data...

*               MDADM: Adding support (compiling binaries)...

*               MDADM: Using cache

*         >> Appending dropbear cpio data...

cp: der Aufruf von stat für '/etc/dropbear/authorized_keys' ist nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

* initramfs: Not copying modules...

*         >> Appending blkid cpio data...

*         >> Appending modprobed cpio data...

*         >> Appending linker cpio data...

*         >> Deduping cpio...

*         >> Compressing cpio data (.gz)...

* early-microcode: >> Preparing...

*                  >> adding GenuineIntel.bin

*                  >> adding AuthenticAMD.bin

* early-microcode: >> Creating cpio...

5150 Blöcke

* early-microcode: >> Prepending early-microcode to initramfs

* 

* Kernel compiled successfully!

* 

* Required Kernel Parameters:

*     root=/dev/$ROOT

* 

*     Where $ROOT is the device node for your root partition as the

*     one specified in /etc/fstab

* 

* If you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST

* tell your bootloader to use the provided INITRAMFS file.

* WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* add "dolvm" for lvm support

* add "dodmraid" for dmraid support

* add "domdadm" for RAID support

*       or "dodmraid=<additional options>"

* With support for several ext* filesystems available, it may be needed to

* add "rootfstype=ext3" or "rootfstype=ext4" to the list of boot parameters.

* Do NOT report kernel bugs as genkernel bugs unless your bug

* is about the default genkernel configuration...

* 

* Make sure you have the latest ~arch genkernel before reporting bugs.

Whis is what I did:

I copied the patches from

/usr/share/genkernel/patches/dmraid

to

/usr/share/genkernel/patches/dmraid/1.0.0.rc16-3

But not all could be applied!

Only these:

holodeck /usr/share/genkernel/patches/dmraid/1.0.0.rc16-3 # ls -al

insgesamt 24

drwxrwxr-x 2 root root 4096  2. Jan 08:37 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096  2. Jan 08:05 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  629  2. Jan 08:06 dmraid-1.0.0.rc16-3-staticlink.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  283  2. Jan 08:37 dmraid-1.0.0_rc16-return-all-sets.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3840  2. Jan 08:06 dmraid-1.0.0_rc16-static-build-fixes.patch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  531  2. Jan 08:06 dmraid-1.0.0_rc16-undo-p-rename.patch

Should I file a bug? Or did I while emerging dmraid, lvm2, genkernel, pax-utils etc. something wrong? I recompiled everything several times.

Alexander

----------

## Marlo

 *boerns wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Should I file a bug? 
> 
> Alexander

 

boerns,

Before you create a bug report, you may want to read the wiki. --> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Genkernel

In particular, you should pay attention to which config file you are currently using.

In your genkernel.conf is:

```

oldconfig = "yes"

mrproper = "yes"

SAVE_CONFIG = "yes"
```

And in your command for genkernel you say:

 

```
genkernel all --kernel-config=/boot/config-4.14.91
```

This shows this result:

```

 Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

.. with config file /boot/config-4.14.91

 kernel: Using config from /boot/config-4.14.91

 kernel: >> Running mrproper ...         ##### (Here mrproper will delete your config-4.14.91)

 

>> Running oldconfig ...                      ##### (genkernel loads a config from /etc/kernels)

Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.14.91-gentoo ####  (Something is saved again in /etc/kernels.)

```

OK. Genkernel works, but with what?

Please note: When you first created the new kernel, there was no 4.14.91 config in /etc/kernels. 

Genkernel then has used the starter-config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config and and saved the config in /etc/kernels/.

Now you repeat the procedure and with mrproper you have always deleted the config-4.14.91. Genkernel takes a config from /etc/kernels/ and stores a config in /etc/kernels. And you do not know what's in it.

You have never changed this process. The result is always the same. And you have never verified the results --> MENUCONFIG="no".

I would suggest the following:

rm /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.14.91-gentoo

mv /etc/genkernel.conf /etc/genkernel.conf-old

nano /etc/genkernel.conf

```

INSTALL="yes"

#OLDCONFIG="yes"

OLDCONFIG="no"

MENUCONFIG="yes"

#CLEAN="yes"

CLEAN="no"

#MRPROPER="yes"

MRPROPER="no"

MOUNTBOOT="yes"

SYMLINK="yes"

SAVE_CONFIG="yes"

USECOLOR="yes"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

UDEV="yes"

DMRAID="yes"

LVM="yes"

MDADM_CONFIG="/etc/mdadm.conf"

FIRMWARE_SRC="/lib/firmware/"

FIRMWARE_FILES=" Your Firmware"   ####  Your Firmware 

BOOTLOADER="grub2"                      #### or grub

TMPDIR="/var/tmp/genkernel"

BOOTDIR="/boot"

GK_SHARE="${GK_SHARE:-/usr/share/genkernel}"

CACHE_DIR="/var/cache/genkernel"

DISTDIR="/var/lib/genkernel/src"

LOGFILE="/var/log/genkernel.log"

LOGLEVEL=4

DEFAULT_KERNEL_SOURCE="/usr/src/linux"

COMPRESS_INITRD="yes"

COMPRESS_INITRD_TYPE="best"

REAL_ROOT="/dev/sdxx"                ##### your root

CMD_CALLBACK="emerge --quiet @module-rebuild"

```

eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set (your kernel)

cd /usr/src/linux

make mrproper

cp /boot/config-4.14.91   /usr/src/.config

cd /root

genkernel all

You can not destroy anything. But you know whether your config-4.14.91 works properly.

----------

